# Try these yummy brewskies.



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mad River Steelhead extra stout


Grreat tasting stout. Everything a stout should be.

-------------

Avery Redpoint Ale


I love it, and its NOT a stout, wow! Great floral note in this Ale, mmmmm.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks good. If I can find them I'll try them.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll try if you buy.:nod::angel::humble:eace::dude: Just kidding. Thanks for the info.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice! Always wanted to try it.. an import store(not just beer at all) had these in singles and I saw them at Meijer. But the Pale ale and one other variety. And Siciliano's had a brown label one too, besides the other Mad River, non-Steelhead line. Always wanted to try but Its 10ish for a 6 at Meijer. Will try singles



Schecter30 said:


> Mad River Steelhead extra stout
> 
> Grreat tasting stout. Everything a stout should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

A beer PIF would be best left to BeerAdvocate and RateBeer and BeerTrade or whatever, but maybe we could do it once. Or better yet, a PIF which included cigars as well.. but meant to have a beverage/beverages. Maybe something along the lines of 3-6 beers. And 3-6 cigars. Beer Advocate calls it a BIF!(Oh, reminds me of Back to the Future!!) The format would be "Who's thirsty for some bitter beers?" Or "Who's thirsty for some milk stouts?" Orr "Who wants to smoke some cigars with some Michigan microbrews?" Just a theme of what could be in it.. whatever you type, its somebody's choice to accept it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Never seen or heard of them....


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

snowboardin58 said:


> A beer PIF would be best left to BeerAdvocate and RateBeer and BeerTrade or whatever, but maybe we could do it once. Or better yet, a PIF which included cigars as well.. but meant to have a beverage/beverages. Maybe something along the lines of 3-6 beers. And 3-6 cigars. Beer Advocate calls it a BIF!(Oh, reminds me of Back to the Future!!) The format would be "Who's thirsty for some bitter beers?" Or "Who's thirsty for some milk stouts?" Orr "Who wants to smoke some cigars with some Michigan microbrews?" Just a theme of what could be in it.. whatever you type, its somebody's choice to accept it.


Keep in mind that beer is not very cheap to ship and can only be done with UPS and FedEx. I am a member of a few beer/brewing forums and done this before. It can be good but I would reccomend that it be regional micro-brews that a person can't normally get in their area. That way it would be worth the extra money for shipping and the extra hassle of packing everything. Just my meager opinion though.


----------

